# صلوه جميله اوى من طفله بريئه



## sosana (11 يونيو 2009)

كعادتها قامت تلك الطفلة الصغيرة ذات الأربع سنوات من فراشها لتبدأ يومها بالصلاة للرب يسوع فهاهى تركع بركبتيها على الأرض، وتضم كفيها الصغيرتين، وتغمض عينيها، وتخفض رأسها قليلاً وتفتح فاها..

بابا يسوع.. صباح الخير أنا بحبك خالص، بابا وماما قلولى أنك أنت كمان بتحبنى وبتكبلى كل الحاكات الحلوة، تعرف يا بابا يسوع أنا حلمت حلم كميل أوى..
حلمت أنى صحيت الصبح بدرى عشان أحضّر لحفلة عيد ميلادك، دخلت المزود عشان أنضفه.. شلت القشّ القديم كُله كُله وكبت قشّ كِتيد خالص.

أتصور يا بابا يسوع؟! وأنا بنضف المزود لقيت إيه؟ لقيت الخروف بياكل فى السرير بتاعك!! بس أنا زعقتله وقلتله ياكل فى حته تانى وهو طلع شاطر وقال (سورى) وسمع الكلام.

بابا يسوع أنت السرير بتاعك صغنن خالص ومش عليه الأقزام السبعة زى بتاعى ومش فيه كمان بطانية.. أنا هقول لبابا يكبلك بطانية زى بتاعتى عشان مش تكون سقعان.

تعرف إيه كمان؟ الحمار كان عمّال يلعب ويعمل شقلباز على الأرض وكان عامل دشوة كامدة خالص.. بس أنا قلتله: "نسكت هُثْ هُثْ.. زى الحمير الشُطار".

كمان يا بابا يسوع كان فى حصان نونو نونو شكله تعبان أوى ومامته الحصانة كانت قاعدة جنبه زعلانة.. أنا طبطبت عليه وقلتله متخفش.. بابا يسوع لما ييكى هيخليك حلو خالص وتركع تلعب تانى مع أصحابك الحُصانات.. ممكن يا بابا يسوع عشان خاطرى تشفيه؟

بابا كبلى لبس كتيد كميل وكمان كوتسى عليه (باربى) عشان أحضر بيهم عيد ميلادك وأنا عمّالة أحوّس وأحوّس عسان أكبلك كادو حلوة.. كنت عايذ أكبلك ميكانو.. لما سألت ماما ضحكت وحضنتنى وقالتلى أنك مش بتلعب بيه! طب أنت بتحب تلعب بإيه؟!

أنا عايذة أديك التويتى بتاعى.. أنت هتحبها كتير أوى خالص.. دى صحبتى وبنعمل كل حاكة مع بعض.. بناكل مع بعض.. ونصلى مع بعض بس ماما مش ترضى تخلينى أخدها معايا مدارس الأحد عشان هى بتروّح مش نضيفه وماما كل شوية تحّميها فى الغسّالة!

خلى بالك عليها يا بابا يسوع وخليها تنام كنبك عشان هى بتخاف من الضلمة.
بابا يسوع أنا بحبك أكتر من كل الحاكات.. أكتر من الكاندى والتشوكلت والآيس كريم.. ده أنا كمان بحبك أكتر من تويتى صحبتى

حافظ على بابا وماما وكل أخواتى وأصحابى و... كل حد وكمان حافظ علىّ. أمين


*** هكذا يصلى الأطفال ***
فهل انت تصلي ????​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2009)

كمييييييييييييييييلة اوى يا سكرة 
ميرسى ليكى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الأخت مايا (11 يونيو 2009)

الملائكة تتكلم  بفم الاطفال
ما اجمل الايمان الصادق 


شكرا لكككككك

صلاة جميلة كتير


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

صلاه جميله 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sosana (14 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اووووووووووووووووووووووووي يا
بنت العدرا
مايا
كليم
happy angel
كوكو
على ردودكم الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## tena_tntn (14 يونيو 2009)

الله صلاة بريئة قوى 
مرسي


----------



## sosana (21 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اووووووووووووووووي يا تينا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 يونيو 2009)

صلاه من القلب وانا متاكدة الصلاه دى وصلت لربنا علطول ميرسى جدا المسيح يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosana (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووووي يا مرمورة على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## mera22 (24 يونيو 2009)

بجد صلاه رائعه .ميؤسي ليكي كتير

ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## sosana (24 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اووووي يا mera22 على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## ميسو العسل (25 يونيو 2009)

يسلمووووووووو


----------



## sosana (25 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووووي يا ميسو على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع


----------

